
TKLX – A super slim container image based on Debian GNU/Linux - nikolay
https://github.com/tklx/base
======
buster
I have the feeling that there is more obsession with small base images
(leading to a few unused megabytes of diskspace on my 1TB disk) as compared to
some text editors eating up my limited memory and CPU nowadays.

How is that? Do people really realize that there is not much difference
between a 52MB base image and a 17MB base image? It's a relatively small waste
on my disk. Network wise, it's also not much of a difference. My text editor
eating up hundreds of megabytes of memory to show some files, that's ok,
though? :(

~~~
tbrock
You must have great internet that has symmetric upload and download speeds.
When I’m home (in San Francisco with $100+/month connection), the difference
between pushing a 12mb image and a 100mb or 300mb image is 10 minutes.

At work I don’t care because our connection is symmetric but while upload
speeds are routinely 1-5mbit, if you are lucky (on dsl it’s worse), it
matters.

~~~
subway
If you're shipping a binary image back upstream, you're doing it wrong.

Artifact builds absolutely positively should never happen on developer
workstations. Perform local builds as a test, but always push your build
instructions and source to a centralized builder.

If you even remotely respect the folks who depend on binaries of your code as
a developer, you will avoid shipping those binaries yourself. Send build
instructions to a 3rd party and allow them to distribute the binary and keep
yourself honest.

------
matt_wulfeck
We’ve moved away from an obsession with a small base container (which balloons
the second you install anything useful on it) to a base-image that’s “warm” on
most locations. This way the container only has to add a few layers. The
downside is a cold host can take up to a minute to warm up. Easy solutions for
that one.

------
jacobparker
An alternative way to create small container images is to not base them off a
distro at all:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15415992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15415992)

------
sambaynham
Aww. Unmaintained. I desperately want a slim debian-based image I can use in
place of alpine (Nothing against Alpine, I'm just a deb-head at heart.)

~~~
softblush
What makes you think it is unmaintained? Just because there was no commit for
some time? Maybe there is nothing more to add. It's just a small base image
which probably does everything it should for the creator. There also are no
open issues or PR.

~~~
sleepybrett
not updated in a year?

------
nikolay
Source code: [https://github.com/tklx/base](https://github.com/tklx/base)

Image size: 52MB (uncompressed), 21MB (compressed)

------
Val_
unmaintained, latest commit fae9376 on Sep 12, 2016 ...

~~~
softblush
Why does that mean unmaintained? Maybe there is nothing more to add. It's just
a small base image which probably does everything it should for the creator.
There also are no open issues or PR. Funny how no commit in some time equals
unmaintained nowadays.

~~~
hayd
Wouldn't there be security patches/releases in that time? Or do they not sit
in the repo?

------
lsllc
ARM support?

